# Kontakt v5.6.5



## catsass (Dec 7, 2016)

*WHAT'S NEW*
Kontakt 5.6.5 contains the following updates and improvements:


ADDED New KSP UI control: XY Pad
*ADDED Re-introduced the Global Purge controls (removed with 5.6.0) as part of the File menu*
FIXED Some effects would block sound when loaded through KSP
FIXED The Group MIDI Channel setting menu was broken
FIXED Vertical window resizing was sluggish under certain conditions
FIXED The KSP bitwise operators would cause parse errors in certain cases
FIXED Crash when double-clicking on the header of Expert>Groups tab
FIXED Crash when using certain context menus
FIXED Crash when using the Next / Previous NKI buttons under certain conditions
FIXED The size of the Quickload area was always reset after restarting Kontakt
FIXED There was a graphical issue with level meters on instrument Performance Views
FIXED The “Unwind Automation” setting was ignored by automation assignments made via KSP
FIXED Issues with certain audio interfaces when using Kontakt standalone


----------



## tokatila (Dec 7, 2016)

Already came.


----------



## zolhof (Dec 7, 2016)

catsass said:


> ADDED Re-introduced the Global Purge controls (removed with 5.6.0) as part of the File menu


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 7, 2016)

Nice !! Glad to see they readded the global purge function again .


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 7, 2016)

Yay. Very interested/hopeful that this is going to cure the hiccups/crashes/etc I've been experiencing with 5.6.1...


----------



## jneebz (Dec 7, 2016)

Return of Global Purge. YES. Thanks for posting @catsass!


----------



## novaburst (Dec 7, 2016)

Well must admit 5.6.1 was very stable, never experienced any crashes or glitches, I had the opportunity to return to older versions but there was no need.

almost every day usage but mainly for samples and 3rd party library's,


----------



## soundbylaura (Dec 7, 2016)

What about putting the full-key keyswitching colors back in?


----------



## benatural (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you Native Instruments


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 7, 2016)

What will the X/Y pad achieve that two controllers can't already? Or am I missing something?


----------



## novaburst (Dec 7, 2016)

givemenoughrope said:


> What will the X/Y pad achieve that two controllers can't already? Or am I missing something?



You may be missing the fact not every one has a controller, but I could be wrong.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you to the beta testing team

Did they add back the larger font size for us geezers as well?


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 7, 2016)

catsass said:


> ADDED Re-introduced the Global Purge controls (removed with 5.6.0) as part of the File menu



Thank you thank you NI that you listened to the furious users . Though you forgot to re-introduce full-key keyswitch colors .


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 7, 2016)

Perhaps they're more interested in keeping exclusivity for their controller keyboards?



sekkosiki said:


> Thank you thank you NI that you listened to the furious users . Though you forgot to re-introduce full-key keyswitch colors .


----------



## procreative (Dec 7, 2016)

Now how about adding Light Guide and NKS into Kontakt so we dont have to use Komplete Kontrol unless we want patch browsing!


----------



## Quasar (Dec 7, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Perhaps they're more interested in keeping exclusivity for their controller keyboards?


Of course that's the reason, which just makes the visual inconvenience that much more loathsome, putrid and stomach-turningly sickening.


----------



## C-Wave (Dec 7, 2016)

procreative said:


> Now how about adding Light Guide and NKS into Kontakt so we dont have to use Komplete Kontrol unless we want patch browsing!


Please please please please please!


----------



## Vovique (Dec 7, 2016)

How about bringing back 32-bit Mac support? I want to use 5.6 alongside my old trusty 32-bit synths (not gonna happen, I know)


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 7, 2016)

You can use your old 32 bit VST synths and plugins in a 64-bit host by using the 32 lives application



Vovique said:


> How about bringing back 32-bit Mac support? I want to use 5.6 alongside my old trusty 32-bit synths (not gonna happen, I know)


----------



## Vovique (Dec 7, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> You can use your old 32 bit VST synths and plugins in a 64-bit host by using the 32 lives application


Thank you, sp, unfortunately, I'm a Pro Tools guy: RTAS, AAX-32, AAX-64 - sort of complicated plugin genesis scheme, but I wouldn't care as long as I could just run K5.6. There are certainly benefits NI sees in doing that - half workload seems to be the simplest one, otherwise why remove a tiny 32-bit extension.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 7, 2016)

sekkosiki said:


> Though you forgot to re-introduce full-key keyswitch colors .



Hmmm but did they, perhaps the intention is not to introduce keyswitch colors, i wonder


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 7, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> You can use your old 32 bit VST synths and plugins in a 64-bit host by using the 32 lives application


Yes they just updated it to include vst , not just AU . 32 lives has been flawless for me


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 7, 2016)

Keeps my old Abbey Road plugins still running and eat more PlastiCZ



paulmatthew said:


> Yes they just updated it to include vst , not just AU . 32 lives has been flawless for me


----------



## desert (Dec 7, 2016)

Did they fix that bug that stops Logic from closing? I have to force quit every time I close LPX


----------



## HiEnergy (Dec 7, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> Of course that's the reason, which just makes the visual inconvenience that much more loathsome, putrid and stomach-turningly sickening.


They could make it configurable... but they want to stick the look of their keyboard lights and control strips down our throats


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 7, 2016)

desert said:


> Did they fix that bug that stops Logic from closing? I have to force quit every time I close LPX


never had to do this ...


----------



## playz123 (Dec 7, 2016)

catsass said:


> *ADDED Re-introduced the Global Purge controls (removed with 5.6.0) as part of the File menu*


Just to clarify a little, "Purge All Samples" was in patches loaded in 5.6.1 released back in September though.


----------



## mac (Dec 7, 2016)

procreative said:


> Now how about adding Light Guide and NKS into Kontakt so we dont have to use Komplete Kontrol unless we want patch browsing!



God, that would be my number 1 request.


----------



## ionian (Dec 7, 2016)

soundbylaura said:


> What about putting the full-key keyswitching colors back in?


I'm assuming not, so I still won't update. I didn't update originally when people reported how NI screwed up. Considering they're still screwing up, I guess I'll stay where I am and wait for them to finally figure it out.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 7, 2016)

procreative said:


> Now how about adding Light Guide and NKS into Kontakt so we dont have to use Komplete Kontrol unless we want patch browsing!



Won't happen, this is why KK is made for and how they want it to operate.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 7, 2016)

So one of four or five of the major issues talked about here over the last couple of updates has been fixed? 

Wonder if one day we will have alternative? Doesn't look like Falcon is going to be it wonder if remote control would ever commercially release their sampler


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 7, 2016)

Well, no. Larger fonts was done as well in 5.6.1. Which are the other two (minus keycolors)?


----------



## procreative (Dec 7, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Won't happen, this is why KK is made for and how they want it to operate.



Probably not, have you tried using several instances of KK? In Logic at least it start behaving very temperamental.

I also think the inability to (a) use multis in KK and (b) having to use the KK plugin inside the DAW preventing using with VEP limits it to anything but a bit of a gimmick for novice users.


----------



## C-Wave (Dec 7, 2016)

procreative said:


> Probably not, have you tried using several instances of KK? In Logic at least it start behaving very temperamental.
> 
> I also think the inability to (a) use multis in KK and (b) having to use the KK plugin inside the DAW preventing using with VEP limits it to anything but a bit of a gimmick for novice users.


Absolutely agree with every word.. it's like NI is saying "hey professionals (i.e. Kontakt users) these keyboards are of no added value to you.. we just want to lure in the kids".. thanks NI!


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 7, 2016)

Where is this now Mario? TX



EvilDragon said:


> Well, no. Larger fonts was done as well in 5.6.1. Which are the other two (minus keycolors)?


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 7, 2016)

I haven't had exactly this, but Logic does take a very long time to close with 5.6.1, seems to almost hang, sits there, sits there, and then finally closes. Definitely not right, whatever it is...



desert said:


> Did they fix that bug that stops Logic from closing? I have to force quit every time I close LPX


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 7, 2016)

C-Wave said:


> .. it's like NI is saying "hey professionals (i.e. Kontakt users) these keyboards are of no added value to you.. we just want to lure in the kids".. thanks NI!


Sounds like they're taking a page out of Apple's book


----------



## tigersun (Dec 7, 2016)

procreative said:


> Probably not, have you tried using several instances of KK? In Logic at least it start behaving very temperamental.
> 
> I also think the inability to (a) use multis in KK and (b) having to use the KK plugin inside the DAW preventing using with VEP limits it to anything but a bit of a gimmick for novice users.



As a KK owner I pretty much agree. The light guide helps with my noobness as does the scale mode. The light guide more so for my setting up a bunch of keysplits so I can tell what's where with a quick glance.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 7, 2016)

It's a shame they hid it (global purge) under a menu.. with few patches / instance it's more convenient to purge all / instance.


----------



## P.N. (Dec 8, 2016)

The audio driver issue is fixed for me (my asio drivers weren't working correctly in stand-alone). It was just a minor issue, but the fix is very welcome indeed! Thank you, NI!


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 8, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Where is this now Mario? TX



No option. They just enlarged the font across the board, even in some places where the old "large" font option didn't change anything (Database, Automation tab).


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 8, 2016)

procreative said:


> Probably not, have you tried using several instances of KK? In Logic at least it start behaving very temperamental.
> 
> I also think the inability to (a) use multis in KK and (b) having to use the KK plugin inside the DAW preventing using with VEP limits it to anything but a bit of a gimmick for novice users.



I have no problems with KK here, but I'm not using a Mac and am using Reaper. 

LightGuide wouldn't work with multis anyways, so that's a moot point.


----------



## procreative (Dec 8, 2016)

desert said:


> Did they fix that bug that stops Logic from closing? I have to force quit every time I close LPX



Not sure this is specific to Kontakt 5.6 as I noticed I get this issue am using 5.5.2 and VEP 6 so think it might be something else. My LPX takes several minutes after I quit to fully quit sometimes I have to force quit or I cannot shutdown only started after 10.2.4.


----------



## procreative (Dec 8, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> I have no problems with KK here, but I'm not using a Mac and am using Reaper.
> 
> LightGuide wouldn't work with multis anyways, so that's a moot point.



I actually thought I was running out of RAM, then realised I still have about 20GB free after installing a RAM monitor.

Here are the three major issues for me in Logic on a Mac:

1. Too many instances of KK plugin cause Logic to freeze (the spinning beachball of death).

2. A large template with several KK plugins takes longer to load, KK instances seem to take longer to instantiate than Kontakt ones.

3. An inability to load KK instances either remotely or outside the DAW via VEP doesn't help. I tried it locally and while I could get it to work sort of by hosting it in a local VEP server, it did not focus properly and the minute you have other tracks in the DAW it refuses to recognise them any more.

I get why they may never sort this, but it seems such a wasted opportunity. I also cannot understand why ther are no pads or buttons on the keyboard even the S61 has loads of wasted space. Turning things on/off with a knob is daft.

There is no real reason why Kontakt couldnt be made to pick up mappings and the light guide.

Also there is no reason why the up/down keys could not be made to switch focus in a multi.

Without going too far off topic this is another long line of hardware/software products that solve one problem and open up another. Kore and Automap/Zero SL spring to mind. Good ideas never fully realised as the developer lost interest even though they sold it as a system for the future.


----------



## mac (Dec 8, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> I have no problems with KK here, but I'm not using a Mac and am using Reaper.
> 
> LightGuide wouldn't work with multis anyways, so that's a moot point.



KK doesn't crash my system (sierra, logic), but it's slower than kontakt, uses more resources, and when I'm only using it for the lightguide it's a hell of a price to pay. I do pay the price, but I wish I didn't have to.


----------



## C-Wave (Dec 8, 2016)

mac said:


> KK doesn't crash my system (sierra, logic), but it's slower than kontakt, uses more resources, and when I'm only using it for the lightguide it's a hell of a price to pay. I do pay the price, but I wish I didn't have to.


THIS. If NI doesn't want to kill the KK project they have every right, but give us a resource-efficient KK that can open multis :( why do we have to choose ? I don't use the light guide to help me with scales and the arpegiator, I use it because seeing NKS instruments on my S88 keyboard is easier on my eyes than searching for the keys based on those tiny color strips on the GUI.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 8, 2016)

TX Mario , my worn-out bi-focal eyes hadn't even noticed 



EvilDragon said:


> No option. They just enlarged the font across the board, even in some places where the old "large" font option didn't change anything (Database, Automation tab).


----------



## C-Wave (Dec 8, 2016)

Anybody knows how to fix Native Access/Service Center inability to update my Kontakt 5.6.1 to 5.6.5 ?
Fails every time (Windows 10).
Thanks!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 8, 2016)

Could it be something like a firewall or perhaps starting Access/Service Center as Administrator? 

I've had a couple issues where I couldn't delete some folders because I didn't have permission <doh, I am the owner and have even added hds, etc.> Restarting the computer seemed to resolve that for me.


----------



## C-Wave (Dec 8, 2016)

No


Wes Antczak said:


> Could it be something like a firewall or perhaps starting Access/Service Center as Administrator?
> 
> I've had a couple issues where I couldn't delete some folders because I didn't have permission <doh, I am the owner and have even added hds, etc.> Restarting the computer seemed to resolve that for me.


It's working now but it wasn't the firewall, antivirus, or access rights. It's worked when I re-downloaded the latest complete file of Kontakt Komplete. 
thanks!


----------



## desert (Dec 8, 2016)

procreative said:


> Not sure this is specific to Kontakt 5.6 as I noticed I get this issue am using 5.5.2 and VEP 6 so think it might be something else. My LPX takes several minutes after I quit to fully quit sometimes I have to force quit or I cannot shutdown only started after 10.2.4.


I only started noticing it when I bought Kontakt but if it's a Logic problem, then we might have to wait years :(


----------



## tokatila (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm getting some intermittent random crashes and errors when loading instruments (in Cubase 9), so upgraders beware.


----------



## robgb (Dec 9, 2016)

tokatila said:


> I'm getting some intermittent random crashes and errors when loading instruments (in Cubase 9), so upgraders beware.


Well, Cubase 9 is new, isn't it? So maybe that's the culprit?


----------



## tokatila (Dec 9, 2016)

robgb said:


> Well, Cubase 9 is new, isn't it? So maybe that's the culprit?



That might be too, but all the hang-ups I have had have been related to Kontakt hanging or giving an error. Who knows with these things?


----------



## BNRSound (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm having problems with disappearing libraries - particularly Metropolis Ark 1. I've tried reinstalling Kontakt, deleting the xml, re-adding library, and so far no luck. Anyone know of a solution for this?


----------



## novaburst (Dec 9, 2016)

BNRSound said:


> I'm having problems with disappearing libraries - particularly Metropolis Ark 1. I've tried reinstalling Kontakt, deleting the xml, re-adding library, and so far no luck. Anyone know of a solution for this?



Are you on logic mac, windows, cubase


----------



## BNRSound (Dec 9, 2016)

windows 10 Cubase 8.5, but I'm trying to figure it out in standalone kontakt. Seems if I remove the nativeaccess.xml and then open kontakt ARK 1 is there in library tab. If I put the xml back, it's gone.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Dec 9, 2016)

upgraded to the latest since global purge is back (pfiew), and so far indeed the question arises whether or not this upgrade is an actual upgrade (evildragon has said some under the hood upgrades I believe)

Quick load in standalone can be accessed via cmd + f.
However in Logic that is already assigned and I cannot use it. The quick keys mention are also gone in the quick menu.

Now I need to every time scroll all the way down.
I know, not world shocking degeneration, but it looks like Apple stuff: they say "upgrade" but .......... its like an iPhone 7 with an adapter for your headphones :D


so, he he, now I also had my friday evening grumps off loaded )


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 9, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Quick load in standalone can be accessed via cmd + f.
> However in Logic that is already assigned and I cannot use it. The quick keys mention are also gone in the quick menu.



Right click in the empty rack area! It's been there since forever.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Dec 9, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Right click in the empty rack area! It's been there since forever.


Hmmm,......just to check.... this is a public forum on which I now embarrassed myself?

Thanks! Evildragon, I live and learn everyday.


----------



## jonnybutter (Dec 9, 2016)

Smooth sailing so far here on LPX 10.2.4 on OS 10.10.5. I really _had_ to update to v5.6.5 bc I was suddenly getting CPU spikes on previous version. Yow. Works fine now.


----------



## tack (Dec 9, 2016)

So far 5.6.5 working ok for me too for the past couple days. Each of the previous 5.6 releases I had to rollback due to stability problems.


----------



## wbacer (Dec 9, 2016)

Ever since upgrading to 5.6.5 I have libraries disappearing in the libraries tab. 
Metro Ark 1 and Realivox Ladies just disappeared.
When I click on add library and try to re-add them. Kontakt tells me that they have already been added but I don't see them. Anyone know how to fix this? I'm on a Mac running El Capitan.


----------



## Hafer (Dec 10, 2016)

C-Wave said:


> I use it because seeing NKS instruments on my S88 keyboard is easier on my eyes than searching for the keys based on those tiny color strips on the GUI.



You just told us why NI never ever goes back to full color keys.


----------



## soniceldorado (Dec 10, 2016)

wbacer said:


> Ever since upgrading to 5.6.5 I have libraries disappearing in the libraries tab.
> Metro Ark 1 and Realivox Ladies just disappeared.
> When I click on add library and try to re-add them. Kontakt tells me that they have already been added but I don't see them. Anyone know how to fix this? I'm on a Mac running El Capitan.


same here with Metropolis Ark 1. Just contacted the OT Team....


----------



## OT_Tobias (Dec 10, 2016)

Usually I do not post in Sample talk, but since a lot of users sent emails: Kontakt 5.6 seems to have a bug that makes libraries disappear or sometimes refuse to register.
At present I strongly suggest NOT updating to 5.6! 5.6.5 seems to have made things worse.
Stick with 5.5.2. It is more stable, uses less CPU and RAM, has no missing features and so far has been remarkably issue-free in my testing.


----------



## soniceldorado (Dec 10, 2016)

OT_Tobias said:


> Usually I do not post in Sample talk, but since a lot of users sent emails: Kontakt 5.6 seems to have a bug that makes libraries disappear or sometimes refuse to register.
> At present I strongly suggest NOT updating to 5.6! 5.6.5 seems to have made things worse.
> Stick with 5.5.2. It is more stable, uses less CPU and RAM, has no missing features and so far has been remarkably issue-free in my testing.


Hi Tobias, Ok hopefully NI will fix this issue(s) asap, since we can't use the library. I just sent them a ticket too.


----------



## wbacer (Dec 10, 2016)

Based on Tobias's suggestion, where can you find Kontakt 5.5.2? I couldn't find it on the NI site.


----------



## Kent (Dec 10, 2016)

wbacer said:


> Based on Tobias's suggestion, where can you find Kontakt 5.5.2? I couldn't find it on the NI site.



Do you have something like the Komplete 10 Downloader?


----------



## novaburst (Dec 10, 2016)

wbacer said:


> Based on Tobias's suggestion, where can you find Kontakt 5.5.2? I couldn't find it on the NI site.



Hi @wbacer Sorry to read about your issues.

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/support/downloads/update-manager/?search=kontakt this is a link to older contact software. you will need to log in to down load, hopr you all get back up and running.


----------



## wbacer (Dec 10, 2016)

novaburst said:


> Hi @wbacer Sorry to read about your issues.
> 
> https://www.native-instruments.com/en/support/downloads/update-manager/?search=kontakt this is a link to older contact software. you will need to log in to down load, hopr you all get back up and running.


Thank you so much for your help. I just downloaded and reinstalled Kontakt 5.5.2
I also went to Macintosh HD > Library > Application Support > Native Instruments > Service Center and deleted the .xml files for both Metro Ark 1 and Realivox Ladies then restarted my computer.
Opened Kontakt 5.5.2 standalone and neither Ark 1 nor Realivox Ladies were listed so using the Add Libraries tab, I tried to re-add them but neither of them will show up in the Kontakt Libraries tab.
What am I missing? Should I have uninstalled Kontakt 5.6.5 first? I couldn't find a Kontakt uninstaller. Do I have to manually delete all of the embedded Kontakt files then rebuilt Kontakt from square one? There's got to be an easier way. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## John57 (Dec 10, 2016)

The same issue with Hammersmith. I received a E-mail from Soniccouture about this issue with the library disappearing with Kontakt 5.5.6. I am going to roll back from 5.6.1 to 5.5.2 to get my key colors back. It seems that Kontakt is sloppy with their beta testing.


----------



## Polarity (Dec 10, 2016)

same problem talked here 
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...kt-libraries-morphestra-2.56617/#post-4027749

It seems more NativeAccess.xml related than other .xml files.
I fixed my problem just deleting the NativeAccess one.


----------



## Polarity (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm still on Kontakt 5.5.2...
so not sure if Kontak 5.6 has "really" something to do with libraries disappearing...
but I have a question for you who installed it: did you have to install Native Access to update Kontakt to 5.6.x version?

I installed Native Access less than two months ago for NI Synphony Brass... never had the problem before that I believe.


----------



## Per K (Dec 10, 2016)

I just lost Metropolis Ark 1 from my tab, and can't load it from the database either.
Still on Kontakt 5.5.2
Something is going on...


----------



## Polarity (Dec 10, 2016)

I had the same problem!
Try what I did today (read the other topic I linked also).
My World Percussion was missing from Native Service Center also before I deleted Native Access and its xml file.
it's here on Windows (but I saw also on Mac, as someone posted)
Program Files/Common Files/Native Instruments/Service Centre/

Now it's all ok.


----------



## Per K (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks, fixed it by deleting NativeAccess.xml

Going through my live projects now and rendering out stems, just to make sure I have them...


----------



## wbacer (Dec 10, 2016)

Polarity said:


> same problem talked here
> http://vi-control.net/community/thr...kt-libraries-morphestra-2.56617/#post-4027749
> 
> It seems more NativeAccess.xml related than other .xml files.
> I fixed my problem just deleting the NativeAccess one.


Hallelujah Brother, deleted NativeAccess.xml and The Ladies have returned and brought the Ark with them.
Thank you everyone for your input. Someone over at NI needs to be on Santa's naughty list.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 10, 2016)

wbacer said:


> What am I missing? Should I have uninstalled Kontakt 5.6.5 first? I couldn't find a Kontakt uninstaller



It is a good idea to uninstall any versions of kontakt befor reinstalling you should be able to uninstall from programs and features.

It could be Natives access and service centre are conflicting, so if your rolling back then get rid of native access too.

Before installing older version of kontakt.

I am finding 5.6.5 ok at the moment no issues so it is a case of certain librarys,

in saying that I can not find an uninstall point for native access so you may need to delete all what you can,


----------



## novaburst (Dec 10, 2016)

wbacer said:


> Hallelujah Brother, deleted NativeAccess.xml and The Ladies have returned and brought the Ark with them.
> Thank you everyone for your input. Someone over at NI needs to be on Santa's naughty list.




great news,


----------



## BNRSound (Dec 10, 2016)

Just remember to not open native access once you delete the xml or it will generate a new one.


----------



## John57 (Dec 10, 2016)

I tried to roll back to roll back Kontakt 5.5.2 as per Tobias's suggestion but then Kontakt 5.5.2 was saying that it is too old to run Metropolis Ark 1. Reduclious


----------



## tack (Dec 10, 2016)

John57 said:


> then Kontakt 5.5.2 was saying that it is too old to run Metropolis Ark 1.


Had you batch resaved with a version later than Kontakt 5.5.2? If so you'll have to acquire the original NKIs from the backup that you surely took.


----------



## John57 (Dec 10, 2016)

tack said:


> Had you batch resaved with a version later than Kontakt 5.5.2? If so you'll have to acquire the original NKIs from the backup that you surely took.


Yes, the Instruments folder had to be replaced. Thanks for the heads up. I had to do with two other libraries as well. I have to do a batch resave on Metropolis Ark 1 since Kontakt had trouble locating a piano sample. Tobias at OT strongly recommends that batch resave to be done on Metropolis Ark and there is a message stating that when first run Metropolis Ark on Kontakt.


----------



## tack (Dec 10, 2016)

John57 said:


> obias at OT strongly recommends that batch resave to be done on Metropolis Ark and there is a message stating that when first run Metropolis Ark on Kontakt.


As with all the OT libraries, yeah. I batch-resave everything just for performance, but I always back up the unaltered libraries as-downloaded to my NAS before doing a batch-resave (unless I'm overcome by excitement to play and forget).


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 10, 2016)

zolhof said:


>


I almost danced in real life when I saw this back!
If I had a pound for every time I had mentioned its return, I could start an investment bank!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 10, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> I have no problems with KK here, but I'm not using a Mac and am using Reaper.
> 
> LightGuide wouldn't work with multis anyways, so that's a moot point.


As I said a moment back in a post replying to this. I am using KK right now hosted in VE PRO. And the Lightguide is working as well as the dials mapping to the instrument controls.

macOS Sierra 10.12.1, Mac Pro 5,1 12-Core, 64GB, VE PRO 6.0.15567.
It also worked on 10.11.6.

EDIT: In regards to Logic Pro X 10.2.4(not tested on others DAWs yet), if I connect a server plugin to my VEP app, the mapping will drop and I will have CC** controls. But if I have load Logic and connect a VEP plugin with no KK instance and then add it afterwards. The mapping works.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 10, 2016)

procreative said:


> Probably not, have you tried using several instances of KK? In Logic at least it start behaving very temperamental.
> 
> I also think the inability to (a) use multis in KK and (b) having to use the KK plugin inside the DAW preventing using with VEP limits it to anything but a bit of a gimmick for novice users.


Explain what you mean about not being able to use KK in VEP?
I have it in VE PRO and I can use it perfectly. Also I find that if I load a VE PRO template containing instances of KK, my KK49 controller will automatically go into Preset Browse mode.

macOS Sierra 10.12.1, Mac Pro 5,1 12-Core, 64GB, VE PRO 6.0.15567.
It also worked on 10.11.6.

EDIT: In regards to Logic Pro X 10.2.4(not tested on others DAWs yet), if I connect a server plugin to my VEP app, the mapping will drop and I will have CC** controls. But if I have load Logic and connect a VEP plugin with no KK instance and then add it afterwards. The mapping works.

UPDATE: Also discovered that you can follow this process too:
1. Open VE Pro Server App template/instance containing KK
2. Launch Logic Pro
3. Connect VEP plugin to server (mapping will likely be lost)
4. Disable KK in VEP, re-enable KK and the mapping should return

I have tested this a few times and it is working.


----------



## John57 (Dec 10, 2016)

With the work done I am going to stay on Kontakt 5.5.2 until the time when there is a pressing issue that only a update will solve. Thanks


----------



## procreative (Dec 10, 2016)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Explain what you mean about not being able to use KK in VEP?
> I have it in VE PRO and I can use it perfectly. Also I find that if I load a VE PRO template containing instances of KK, my KK49 controller will automatically go into Preset Browse mode.
> 
> macOS Sierra 10.12.1, Mac Pro 5,1 12-Core, 64GB, VE PRO 6.0.15567.
> ...



I found while I could get a KK instance to sort of work in Logic via VEP if I brought VEP into focus, I found that the minute my project contained other tracks with KK or Kontakt in them, the keyboard could only pick up the KK instance in the Logic project and not the one in VEP. In a large template this rendered it useless.

Your workaround sounds interesting but its a bit impractical if you have many tracks like this?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 10, 2016)

procreative said:


> I found while I could get a KK instance to sort of work in Logic via VEP if I brought VEP into focus, I found that the minute my project contained other tracks with KK or Kontakt in them, the keyboard could only pick up the KK instance in the Logic project and not the one in VEP. In a large template this rendered it useless.
> 
> Your workaround sounds interesting but its a bit impractical if you have many tracks like this?


I do agree. I wanted to start using KK more, but I always seem to reach for Kontakt still. Or the plugin itself.
I think we need to crack down wether this is an NI issue, VEP issue or a Logic Pro issue


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 10, 2016)

The disappearing libraries issue seems to be getting worse, and for every user enjoying it there seem to be just as many having issues. 3 update fails in a row... 5.5.2's been a champ and looks like I should still stay put...


----------



## ionian (Dec 10, 2016)

OT_Tobias said:


> Usually I do not post in Sample talk, but since a lot of users sent emails: Kontakt 5.6 seems to have a bug that makes libraries disappear or sometimes refuse to register.
> At present I strongly suggest NOT updating to 5.6! 5.6.5 seems to have made things worse.
> Stick with 5.5.2. It is more stable, uses less CPU and RAM, has no missing features and so far has been remarkably issue-free in my testing.



It's good to hear in general that there's nothing in the updates that prevents developer's libraries from working in 5.5.2. Ever since the first 5.6 update, when NI got rid of the colored keys and it became clear that they lost the plot, my big fear is that there will be major changes and then developers will be forced to tell people that their new libraries only work in 5.6 or higher. 

I've stayed at 5.5.2 and have no reason to upgrade and I don't plan to for the foreseeable future, so it's good to know there will be no library incompatibilities.


----------



## ionian (Dec 10, 2016)

John57 said:


> The same issue with Hammersmith. I received a E-mail from Soniccouture about this issue with the library disappearing with Kontakt 5.5.6. I am going to roll back from 5.6.1 to 5.5.2 to get my key colors back. It seems that Kontakt is sloppy with their beta testing.



I'm not surprised. Sometimes I wonder if beta testers really care to beta test or if they're just in it for the free license. I actually got invited to be a beta tester for a private beta team for a largish, well known music software company because after three updates, they got tired of me sending them a laundry list on the first day of the release with a list of everything that was broken along with a message asking them if the beta testers are really that clueless or do they just not care. After the third release, I got a response asking if I could join the beta team haha.


----------



## procreative (Dec 10, 2016)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I do agree. I wanted to start using KK more, but I always seem to reach for Kontakt still. Or the plugin itself.
> I think we need to crack down wether this is an NI issue, VEP issue or a Logic Pro issue



I think it has more to do with the fact that passing the KK plugin via VEP does not really work, KK has to be directly passed to the keyboard. 

I cannot see this ever being resolved and stick by my observation that KK causes issues in Logic when there are many instances. Shame.


----------



## C-Wave (Dec 10, 2016)

procreative said:


> I think it has more to do with the fact that passing the KK plugin via VEP does not really work, KK has to be directly passed to the keyboard.
> 
> I cannot see this ever being resolved and stick by my observation that KK causes issues in Logic when there are many instances. Shame.


100% agreed.. DAW has nothing to do with this; Cubase has the same issues.
NI has to talk to VSL to resolve this and I don't think they like talking to each other that much!


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 11, 2016)

jcrosby said:


> The disappearing libraries issue seems to be getting worse, and for every user enjoying it there seem to be just as many having issues. 3 update fails in a row...



This is a Native Access issue, not Kontakt 5.6.5 issue. Details are outlined in the other thread (missing libraries - Morphestra 2).


----------



## geronimo (Dec 11, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> This is a Native Access issue, not Kontakt 5.6.5 issue.


I confirm: at home, update done with the Service Center and no such trouble.


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 11, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> This is a Native Access issue, not Kontakt 5.6.5 issue. Details are outlined in the other thread (missing libraries - Morphestra 2).


Fair enough, I over simplified... I guess to put it more clearly there seems to be some kind of issue related to Native Access and Kontakt, just as previous issues appear to be related to some unknown issue between service center and Kontakt...
E.G. I haven't had service center or Native Access issues with any other NI products other than Kontakt (so far.)..
Either way this has been going on long enough where it seems like NI should have done something to at least partially address it by now and it does seem to have become more prominent in 5.6.5...


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 11, 2016)

It looks like Native Access team messed up something in the latest NA update, the onus is on them to fix it ASAP.


----------



## gpax (Dec 11, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> This is a Native Access issue, not Kontakt 5.6.5 issue. Details are outlined in the other thread (missing libraries - Morphestra 2).


Details maybe. Definitive information? No.

I never experienced missing/unloadable libraries until two days ago: four suddenly, in fact, from three different developers. And immediately, two developers pointed to the 5.6.5 update as the culprit, one of whom eventually figured out it was the mode of updating via Native Access. Therein lies part of the confusion.

EDIT: You just indicated as much as I was posting.

To clarify: one developer of the affected OT product still sounds an alarm against updating to 5.6.5 in this very thread (including citing other reasons); Sonnicouture sends out two conflicting and unsolicited emails yesterday, first warning users not to update to 5.6.5, then later ammending a second email specific to the removal of the Native Access xml.

Meanwhile, I had a pending ticket to Project Sam still, while the only information from NI online was pointing me to removing "product name" xml files as a solution (which in this case, is no longer relative to solving the problem at hand).

Exacerbate this with my adding NI hardware and software in the past two days, which specifically detailed using Native Access for registration and downloading software. Oh my.

But to your point about the K 5.6.5 version not being the issue here, what needs to be emphatically clarified is how the mode of updating is very much part of the conundrum.


----------



## tack (Dec 17, 2016)

tack said:


> So far 5.6.5 working ok for me too for the past couple days. Each of the previous 5.6 releases I had to rollback due to stability problems.


Maybe spoke too soon. Today I decided to update my template with Spitfire's new Symphonic Woodwinds release and I generated no less than 5 crash dumps during the past 2 hours.

But I've spotted a pattern: crashes are happening when I'm changing articulations within Spitfire patches. It could be that something in the Spitfire patches are triggering the Kontakt bug, _or_ something about my upstream workflow (using a KSP multiscript to convert Program Change events to CC32 events for UACC) is triggering it.

Either way I'm curious if anyone else has noticed crashes in 5.6 at the moment of changing articulations in Spitfire patches.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 17, 2016)

Have you noticed any cpu spike when you use articulations.


----------



## tack (Dec 17, 2016)

novaburst said:


> Have you noticed any cpu spike when you use articulations.


You mean when changing between articulations in the Spitfire patches? Haven't seen any CPU spikes yet, just random crashes.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 17, 2016)

I always recommend giving kontakt all of your cpu cores leaving nothing for your Daw, you can try this and see how long it will take to crash,


----------



## tack (Dec 17, 2016)

novaburst said:


> I always recommend giving kontakt all of your cpu cores leaving nothing for your Daw, you can try this and see how long it will take to crash,


I'm not quite sure what you mean by "leaving nothing for your DAW" (since of course the OS will happily schedule all running threads across available logical CPUs) but FWIW I do have Kontakt's multiprocessor option set to 8 cores. (I have a 6700K with four hyperthreaded cores.)


----------



## novaburst (Dec 17, 2016)

I say its the best you can do if its still crashing then as you said bug, or glitch


----------



## tack (Dec 17, 2016)

Two more crashes and now a hang. I've decided to rollback, again, to 5.5.2 and at this point I'm not going to upgrade Kontakt ever until a library I want stops supporting 5.5.

Frustrating because I spent several hours today retrofitting my template to move from BML to Spitfire's newly packaged stuff and that'll all have to be redone starting from a pre-5.6 backup of the template.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorry to here that, probably the best thing to do for every one is roll back, seems to be effecting 3rd party librarys that need to be activated, i have two activated librarys and they seem to be ok with a small bug but the other 3rd party librarys that dont need activating seem to be bug free

i am experiencing one bug with Bravura Scoring Brass, when changing the dB under instrument option when i do this it knocks out the whole instrument voices and cant here anything until i remove and reload the library. 

It is enough to make me want to roll back, and probably will when i get the time.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 18, 2016)

Might be good to send those crashlogs to NI?


----------



## tack (Dec 18, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Might be good to send those crashlogs to NI?


Oh of course. I opened a ticket with NI and attached all the dumps and details about what I was doing before I even posted here.


----------



## khollister (Dec 18, 2016)

Heavy Spitfire user here with 5.6.5 and no crashed when changing articulations. Cubase 9 on OS X Sierra


----------



## fgimian (Feb 5, 2017)

I've managed to crash 5.6.5 by simply opening Instrument Options with Metropolis Ark 2. This same problem does not occur in 5.5.2. I just reported this to NI too of course.

I can confirm that this only occurs with OT libraries on my system and it is likely due to a character encoding issue (as stated by the exception). Just avoid hitting "Info" in "Instrument Options" of any OT library or you will crash Kontakt :|. Hopefully NI sort that one quickly.

Another problem I have found on Mac is that adding libraries which depend on Service Center does not work (e.g. Spitfire HZ01 or Loegria .etc). The reason is due to permissions, this may be fixed as follows from the terminal (I'm a Linux guy in my day job):

sudo chown root:admin "/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Service Center"
sudo chmod 775 "/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Service Center"

This is the directory that Kontakt writes into and although Kontakt requests a password when adding a library, it does not seem to elevate privileges correctly to root. So this fix ensures your user account (which is part of the admin group) can write to it directly.

My suggestion is to trust OT on this one, stay with 5.5.2. I'm going to finish my current projects and downgrade too.


----------



## fgimian (Feb 22, 2017)

Just an FYI, v5.6.6 repairs the crashing bug that I reported to NI.


----------

